# Chief Tim Ryan



## Truck

Can anybody confirm, I am hearing he got a job as a police chief in South Dakota? He lasted about 90 days in Minnesota. It can't be true I would think even a background check conducted on Google would eliminate this guy.
Can we start a pool on how long it takes for him to get in trouble there?


----------



## rg1283

Isn't he from Millville? The small Heat of the Night classic town that I forget I go through its so small.


----------



## SPINMASS

Guy seems to have nine lives, it's amazing.


----------



## rg1283

Former Millville chief faces turmoil in Minnesota - Milford, MA - The Milford Daily News

Nice Sum-up of his history. Who would even hire this guy as Chief for a second time? He would be lucky to even make it as a Patrol Officer.

Really.. To have his past police department taken over by the MSP temporarily (no offense to the MSP they do these things because they have really no choice) because of his actions.

Did Tom Ryan just show up one day in MN? Sounds like something out of Saint Olef Rose Nyland Golden Girls style.


----------



## TopCop24

Good Lord, what does that say about the pool of candidates that he beat out.


----------



## topcop14

South Dakota? Thats will be interesting. They won't fire him, they will just take him out and shoot him.


----------



## Goose

There was a thread on MC 1.0 or 1.5 about this guy...I don't remember which. It had a few more news articles linked, but I don't remember what the gist of it was.


----------



## screamineagle

Some good people never get to be a LEO, others do everything they can to fuck it up and keep being given chance after chance.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

screamineagle said:


> *Some good people never get to be a LEO*, others do everything they can to fuck it up and keep being given chance after chance.


...tell me about it. :banghead:


----------



## jettsixx

That guy seems screwed up enough to be appointed to a job at the White House.


----------



## funnyfunny

Box Elder, SD is the proud new employer of Ryan

New Chief, Tim Ryan, on the Job in Box Elder | Box Elder Horizon

I give him two months and the coppers in that city will be reaching out for info on the creep they just got to be their leader


----------



## box elder boy

I can confirm that Timothy P. Ryan was hired 7/6/2010 as chief of police in Box Edler,South Dakota.


----------



## Bloodhound

box elder boy said:


> I can confirm that Timothy P. Ryan was hired 7/6/2010 as chief of police in Box Edler,South Dakota.


My condolences!


----------



## kwflatbed

I wonder which one of the NOOBS is Timmy ?????


----------



## Goose

box elder boy said:


> I can confirm that Timothy P. Ryan was hired 7/6/2010 as chief of police in Box Edler,South Dakota.


Well, if it's not you - hopefully at least someone is somewhat aware of him playing hopscotch.


----------



## cc3915

From Millville, MA to Box Elder, SD..... The new Bill Bratton!


----------



## box elder boy

Box Elder is a very small town 5 miles east of Rapid City.7 man police dept.with several reserve officers.The city evidently failed badly with a background check.Maybe the residents can take up the slack.Will anyone tell us what we could possibly be in for?some of the articles I have read on the internet do not look promising.Box Elder has had its share of brown stains on our record.But the people here are good.We dont deserve any more problems.


----------



## Deuce

box elder boy said:


> Box Elder has had its share of brown stains on our record..


Ick....

Wish I could help but I prefer Box Licking...


----------



## SDCopper

This is extremely interesting to me.... I've got a good friend that works for Box Elder PD, and has been trying to get me to apply for their next opening (I've been looking at moving away from the Sheriff's Office I work for now). I just got off the phone with Mr. Ryan, and even in a 30 second conversation, my first impression was not good. 

I turned to the internet, and Google didn't disappoint. While I take anything I read in the media with a grain of salt, there's enough of it that I'm starting to wonder if it's even worth the ink to fill an app out for Box Elder PD.


----------



## SDCopper

LawMan3 said:


> SDCopper - When deciding whether to apply or not, keep in mind that sh*t rolls down hill...Meaning if the bosses are no good, that no-goodness will reflect back down on the officers.


Oh it's safe to say after doing more research and seeing some things posted on here, Officer.com, and other places.... I've made a decision not to hitch my wagon to that train 

I really am surprised with Box Elder though... after some of the issues they've had with other Chiefs, I would have thought they'd at least utilize a basic background investigation.


----------



## Deuce

Ah snap, MC rolling in South Dakota y'all!


----------



## frapmpd24

box elder boy said:


> Box Elder is a very small town 5 miles east of Rapid City.7 man police dept.with several reserve officers.The city evidently failed badly with a background check.Maybe the residents can take up the slack.Will anyone tell us what we could possibly be in for?some of the articles I have read on the internet do not look promising.Box Elder has had its share of brown stains on our record.But the people here are good.We dont deserve any more problems.





SDCopper said:


> This is extremely interesting to me.... I've got a good friend that works for Box Elder PD, and has been trying to get me to apply for their next opening (I've been looking at moving away from the Sheriff's Office I work for now). I just got off the phone with Mr. Ryan, and even in a 30 second conversation, my first impression was not good.
> 
> I turned to the internet, and Google didn't disappoint. While I take anything I read in the media with a grain of salt, there's enough of it that I'm starting to wonder if it's even worth the ink to fill an app out for Box Elder PD.


My God... he's responsible for a town that has an Air Force Base within it's limits? And the B1-Bomber no less... 

Just go to the "Search" link, type in Tim Ryan, click on search threads, and wala... happy reading. You'll get threads detailing everything that went on in Millville, with links to previous articles mostly from the local rag (Telegram and Gazette), along with honest and open commentary from MassCops members who either know him, know his type, or (worse) had the pleasure of working under his, and I use this term very very very lightly, command.

Oh, and tell the powers to be in Box Elder to learn how to do a Google search, it works wonders... Leave it to politicians and city/town adminsitrators to not know how to use the simplest of searches.


----------



## toneloc1079

Put it this way. The City Council here in Osseo fired him. Five months later, they fired the city administrator that hired him. 

Dirty politics run down hill folks. 

I have had first hand dealings with Ryan and none of it was fun. Good luck Box Elder! You are going to need it.


----------



## 263FPD

toneloc1079 said:


> Put it this way. The City Council here in Osseo fired him. Five months later, they fired the city administrator that hired him.
> 
> Dirty politics run down hill folks.
> 
> I have had first hand dealings with Ryan and none of it was fun. Good luck Box Elder! You are going to need it.












WTF???


----------



## 263FPD

USMCMP5811 said:


> Maybe he wants some of that Funky Cold Madina........


*Mandingo?????*


----------



## grn3charlie

That madina's a monster. You know what I'm saying?


----------



## firefighter39

New Chief, Tim Ryan, on the Job in Box Elder | Box Elder Horizon

Box Elder mayor: New chief the best man for the job


----------



## kwflatbed

"New Chief, Tim Ryan, on the Job in Box Elder | Box Elder Horizon"

If you had read the thread you would have seen this was already posted.
It's all OLD NEWS.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Hah, holy thread revival Batman.... Just had a friend in SD ask me what I know about this guy. Sounds like the whole town "leadership" is corrupt.


----------



## BlackHillsNative

Update: Ryan has been let go by the city of Box Elder on the first day of a new mayors term. He must have googled him?


----------



## cc3915

*New Box Elder mayor replaces police chief*

Two hours after he took the oath of office as mayor of Box Elder, William Griffiths had replaced the police chief.
Citing personnel reasons, Griffiths would not say on Wednesday why he removed Timothy Ryan as chief during Tuesday night's city council meeting but said the position is one of three department heads that serve at the "pleasure" of the mayor.
"I just decided to do it. I had the option, I had three appointees. I just didn't want to reappoint him," Griffiths said. "We did not fire anybody."
Ryan said Wednesday that Griffiths' decision was unexpected and that he wished the new mayor would have provided some indication of his plans to remove him from office after the election. Griffiths defeated former Mayor Al Dial by seven votes during the April 10 election; a recount at Dial's request confirmed Griffith's win.

Read more: http://rapidcityjournal.com/news/local/communities/boxelder/new-box-elder-mayor-replaces-police-chief/article_3f3cd2fc-94ce-11e1-a799-0019bb2963f4.html#ixzz1tosFPRkh​


----------



## BlackHillsNative

Update: Tim Ryan has been let go by the city of Box Elder on the first day of a new mayors term. He must have googled him?


----------



## firefighter39

How the fuck to people like him even become Chiefs? I have seen so many good cops and FF's that never even get a chance and a fool like hims get hired everytime


----------



## Dial*FHP

Update: In 2013 he got shit canned from Box Elder PD and now, according to Linkedin, since 02/2018, he has been a "master chauffeur" for Accent Limo (Milford) and holds the same "na Knights Airport Limo (Shrewsbury).


----------



## Dial*FHP

Master.


----------



## kwflatbed

Holy revival !! At least we know he is no longer in LE.


----------



## Dial*FHP

If anyone needs limo driver...

I’ve been lurking since 2014...my first post. A post worth posting for those who have been screwed over by him.


----------

